# Manila removalist



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello All,

Hoping there are some Philippine people here that can help my fiancee needs to move from Metro manila to Masbate does anyone know or can recommend a company ? cheers


----------



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

Admin please delete this post we have sourced local people to complete the job cheers


----------

